# Got kicked - need help



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

OK - I got cow kicked by a young horse....
this is not the first kick this month to my right leg - the knee is already swollen but this last kick just a few hours ago really blew things up and hurts....
the critter got me right up the front of the shin but she had to break something because my leg has swollen very quickly and is at least twice the size it should be....
I am on asprin so I know that did not help but I have a compression bandage on it and I'm gonna put ice on it - but man it hurts....
anyone got an advice? It is thumping.....
:help:


----------



## ann in tn (Nov 25, 2007)

Don't use compression - you can cause compartment syndrome - bad stuff. Ice for 20 min at a time 4 times a day, keep it elevated. This will help to keep the swelling down. 

If it is actually broken - I only have conventional medical advice - cast. Sorry don't know any alternatives.


----------



## tamsam (May 12, 2006)

Get thee to the doctor asap. If it is broken it needs to be fixed right. Sorry I have no other advice. Sam


----------



## windcatcher (Mar 26, 2008)

Possible break or crack: Signs/symptoms, rapid swelling, pain, inflammation (red and hot). 

A severe bruise: swelling, soreness, discoloration (may also occur with fracture/break): 

In both cases, restrict movement, keep it quiet. Aspirin shouldn't hurt if you're not allergic, don't have ulcers, and are not on an anticoagulant like coumadin or other NSAIDS.

I really don't know how a compression bandage would hurt as long as you make sure blood flow isnot being restricted: Cold applications at first and compression may help control swelling... but if swelling continues, bandage must be readjusted. Your toes and feet should remain their normal color.... Blueishness is sign of impeded circulation. The important thing is not to restrict blood flow to and from your feet, but to stabilze the boney and connective tissues...including the blood vessels. If you're in a situation where you feel you have no choice but to self treat.... delayed care may increase complications, for example, if it is a fracture... a fracture in any extremity but particularly a lower extremity, can throw a blood clot which can lodge in the lungs, the heart or the head..... all of which are more serious and costly to treat.


----------



## AZReam (Apr 12, 2008)

Recoverice will provide cooling _and compression - works for the horse too!

http://azream.estoreadvanced.biz/index.php?p=catalog&parent=427&pg=1_


----------



## naturewoman (Nov 12, 2002)

If you have an injury that is swelling instantly, which could mean a break, why would you not go to a doc for x-rays and treatment?

Is this self-sufficiency mentality worth losing permanent mobility over?

I think sometimes that we tend to be a real tightwad group. To the point it works against us.


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

You need to see a DR. My husband was kicked by a horse in September and he thought it was ok. He "toughed it out". It was swelling badly very badly. We went to the ER after 2 days and he had to have surgery , Immediate surgery. He has what is called compartment syndrome. You get a bruise on the inside of teh fascia in your muscles and then if it is not taken care of the muscles die. He has lost almost all the use of that arm. He waited too long and alot of the muscle wasn't saved. 
Seriously, we had no ins and were afraid to go, if we had of went he might have better use of his arm. This may not be your problem , but just to make sure. His swelled badly and was very painful.


----------



## stockdogtta (Apr 12, 2008)

I had the same thing happen to me about 3yrs ago-kicked on the shin about 8 inches above the ankle-swelled up, lump and red...pants rubbing would even hurt, every step sent pain up my leg and getting out of bed in th morning would bring tears when the blood went to my foot-throbbing was almost unbearable...I dont know any remedies... but i know it hurts and it does for quite awhile-not just a week or so. I wrapped my leg loosely for padding so pants didnt rub and so bumping it didnt hurt quite as much. Took pain pills and kept my foot up as often and as much as possible. Bed rest is probably the best but wasnt an option for me.


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

We always use Corona Cream on bruises..if it is good enough for horses, it should work for us...LOL...just whinney in our sleep....but it does help ease the soreness. It is sticky, but wrapped with an Ace bandage, it does give relief.


----------



## windcatcher (Mar 26, 2008)

GrannyG said:


> We always use Corona Cream on bruises..if it is good enough for horses, it should work for us...LOL...just whinney in our sleep....but it does help ease the soreness. It is sticky, but wrapped with an Ace bandage, it does give relief.


And Granny's humor is also good! lol


----------



## Filas are Prima (May 4, 2007)

Horse fell on my leg, which had a half football swelling of fluid on the shin. X-rays were clear, so it was all trauma bruising. I sat on a chair with my leg up for near six weeks, unless I was cripping out to feed and water and do very limited chores.
Use ice on and off every 20 minuites. Eat a lot of vitamin C, eat Niacin to expand the capillaries. Use Vick's Vapo Rub (camphor!) on the bruise through out the day. I kept a light bandage, using the Vick's, plastic wrap, kitchen towel, and an Ace bandage on it for weeks while the fluid jiggled inside the huge football sized bruise.


----------



## AZReam (Apr 12, 2008)

Good point from several people though - the product we provide is great, but no substitute for proper medical advice. How's the horse doing?


----------



## pasotami (Jun 1, 2006)

Thanks everyone - I guess the rest of the story should be in order.... no, I'm not related to Paul! LOL
First of all, Two weeks earlier, I had been kick in the right groin by our young mule - went to the Dr. - doppler done, all fine, huge hematoma, limped around, then for some reason our 30+ year old mare decided to give me a "love tap" in the back of the right thigh as I walked away from dumping her grain, nothing major - just another bruise - then two days later - my DD insisted in "quickly" unloading plate (sheet) steel off of my flatbed trailer and hit the trailer with the tractor, unloading not only the steel but me under it - big bruises on right leg above knee, beat up really well and a trip back to the dr. to let me know I was alive and would be really sore - internal hematoma on large intestine and knocked spleen, whip-lash, and of course another bruise on the right leg - then the cow-kick by the little girl up the leg.... well, I can tell you that I knew I did not have a broken bone but yes I had a broken blood vessel - compression was in order, so was ice and elevation but man - they has to be something other than pain meds... those things are killing my stomach - today, I'm back at the dr. Guess what? I get the prize! a steroid shot in the butt! Now tell me, what is that suppose to do for me? Other than make me gain 250# in 10 days...... They told me that I am maintaining the swelling really well with the compression bandage and the ice, now heat and to keep up everything I'm doing and Friday I get to go for a MRI to make sure I have not torn up anything - bet you I can tell you what the MRI is going to say..... bruising! Well, now the NSAIDS are out with the steroid so I could use any advice on the thumping..... it is better but the front of that shin bone sure sings every now and then.... raw is the word. And just think, she was not even a cow.....


----------



## windcatcher (Mar 26, 2008)

Wow! You had a series of injuries! Bless you! 
Unless the doctor says otherwise, maintain your fluid intake to wash the poisons of tissue break down and repair out of your system. If the doctor put you on decreased activity or rest... follow to the letter, as a clot or hematoma starts resolving you don't want activity to break a clot loose to travel. Diet fortified with anti oxyidants and protein support.

I've heard Magnesium supplements help to calm muscle tissue and nerve sensitivity. It can act as a laxative.... also it can lower acidity in the stomach, and bind with some oral medications... so check that before adding it to diet. Glad you got seen. I was thinking myself..... I'm without health insurance and a job... what would I do before seeing a doctor....how far would I go to self-treat? Would I, using instinctive natural smarts.... be wise enough to recognize that I was nearing a dangerous line risking life to avoid the expense and wisdom of modern medicine?

do please keep us informed.... I was concerned for you.


----------



## CatherineE (Apr 17, 2008)

I would agree with all of the above, but also encourage you to look into some homeopathic remedies, as well. I know there will probably be some who think I'm crazy. I used to be one of them. However, at this point in my life, I think anyone raising kids or big animals is crazy not to have at least a couple or three of these remedies on hand, all the time, for themselves and their critters! First and foremost...ARNICA...in both tablet and ointment forms. Arnica is for all trauma, bruising, and bumps. It can prevent most bruising, if applied within about 30 minutes of the initial trauma. It can also help with shock. HYPERICUM...in tablet form, really can help tame nerve pain, esp. if you can get "on top" of the pain first, and then take over using the Hypericum. This might be esp. good for you, since your tummy is getting a tad raw from the pain meds. ACONITE...helps with trauma and fear. BACH'S RESCUE REMEDY...in dropper and cream forms...helps with pain, and sudden trauma. I would dose with the tiny tablets immediately after injury, and then apply more tablets to a bottle of water, shake it up, and sip on it whenever needed.

Just to give you an example of our own recent track record...my DH went out to get the paper one Saturday morning, about 4 months ago. He slipped on the front porch, folded his foot backwards, so that his toes touched his shin, and split the inside of his foot open. It didn't help that this is his strong leg, from being a Polio Survivor. Anyway, I immediately got the above remedies into him and his screaming ceased. Then I got them into a bottle of water, managed (with the kids help) in hoisting him onto my back, and got him to the ER, where we sat for 6 hours. Ugh. In that time, his foot was swelling some, but he wasn't in pain, surprisingly. He kept sipping on that bottle, and I'd top it up with more water from time to time, shake it up and have him sip more. When we finally got it x-rayed, he'd shattered 4 metatarsals (the long bones in your foot) and though his big toe metatarsal was intact, he's shattered one of the two sigmoid bones under the ball. But he WASN'T in PAIN! The doc stiched him up, but said he'd have to go to a specialist for reconstruction. Later, after that was done, he came out of anesthesia screaming. They had intended day surgery, but kept him overnight to get ontop of the pain. I fixed him another bottle of water with homeopathic remedies for him to be sipping, along with the strong meds. Homeopathic remedies will NOT make any kind of problem being dosed alongside other medications. Anyway, he came home the next day, and never needed more pain medication, as long as he remembered to keep sipping from his bottle! 

I've not had anything quite so dramatic, but did experience how well the Bach's Rescue Remedy is at allieviating pain when I foolishly went out to the Barn in sandals...duh. Long story shortened, my big toe nail got popped up off the nail bed, and wow...that hurt! I was moaning and tears kept flowing. My DD grabbed a tube of Rescue Remedy off the shelf and just put some on my toe, near but not even on the area that was injured. Immediate relief flooded through me. Go figure. I still knew I was hurt, but I could handle it without problem. I limped up to the house, doctored my toe, put shoes and socks on (shoulda done that to start with! lol) and went on to finish my day's work. 

I do hope all the advice your getting helps you. I'm so sorry you've taken such a beating lately. It sounds like "someone" wants you to take it easy for a while, and you're not taking the hint! lol. Why don't you just find a good book, or some good movies, and chill for a bit. You REALLY don't want one of those clots to break loose. They do nasty things to hearts, lungs, brains, wherever they get stuck. Have the doctors suggested anything about some blood thinners to break up any clotting? Vit. E is not only a good anti-oxidant, but also a blood thinner, in it's own right. I'd second you upping your Vit. E, and Vit. C, which helps firm up your blood vessel walls, among many other things. 

Last but not least, and I don't know if this is even an option for you...but Hyperbaric Oxygen Therapy can help you heal up to twice as fast as without, by getting pure oxygen into all parts of your body and stimulating healing. There are free standing clinics in various parts of the country. It's not cheap, but it can really help!


----------



## CatherineE (Apr 17, 2008)

I would agree with all of the above, but also encourage you to look into some homeopathic remedies, as well. I know there will probably be some who think I'm crazy. I used to be one of them. However, at this point in my life, I think anyone raising kids or big animals is crazy not to have at least a couple or three of these remedies on hand, all the time, for themselves and their critters! First and foremost...*ARNICA*...in both tablet and ointment forms. Arnica is for all trauma, bruising, and bumps. It can prevent most bruising, if applied within about 30 minutes of the initial trauma. It can also help with shock. *HYPERICUM*...in tablet form, really can help tame nerve pain, esp. if you can get "on top" of the pain first, and then take over using the Hypericum. This might be esp. good for you, since your tummy is getting a tad raw from the pain meds. *ACONITE*...helps with trauma and fear. *BACH'S RESCUE REMEDY*...in dropper and cream forms...helps with pain, and sudden trauma. I would dose with the tiny tablets immediately after injury, and then apply more tablets to a bottle of water, shake it up, and sip on it whenever needed.

Just to give you an example of our own recent track record...my DH went out to get the paper one Saturday morning, about 4 months ago. He slipped on the front porch, folded his foot backwards, so that his toes touched his shin, and split the inside of his foot open. It didn't help that this is his strong leg, from being a Polio Survivor. Anyway, I immediately got the above remedies into him and his screaming ceased. Then I got them into a bottle of water, managed (with the kids help) in hoisting him onto my back, and got him to the ER, where we sat for 6 hours. Ugh. In that time, his foot was swelling some, but he wasn't in pain, surprisingly. He kept sipping on that bottle, and I'd top it up with more water from time to time, shake it up and have him sip more. When we finally got it x-rayed, he'd shattered 4 metatarsals (the long bones in your foot) and though his big toe metatarsal was intact, he's shattered one of the two sigmoid bones under the ball. But he WASN'T in PAIN! The doc stiched him up, but said he'd have to go to a specialist for reconstruction. Later, after that was done, he came out of anesthesia screaming. They had intended day surgery, but kept him overnight to get ontop of the pain. I fixed him another bottle of water with homeopathic remedies for him to be sipping, along with the strong meds. Homeopathic remedies will NOT make any kind of problem being dosed alongside other medications. Anyway, he came home the next day, and never needed more pain medication, as long as he remembered to keep sipping from his bottle! 

I've not had anything quite so dramatic, but did experience how well the Bach's Rescue Remedy is at allieviating pain when I foolishly went out to the Barn in sandals...duh. Long story shortened, my big toe nail got popped up off the nail bed, and wow...that hurt! I was moaning and tears kept flowing. My DD grabbed a tube of Rescue Remedy off the shelf and just put some on my toe, near but not even on the area that was injured. Immediate relief flooded through me. Go figure. I still knew I was hurt, but I could handle it without problem. I limped up to the house, doctored my toe, put shoes and socks on (shoulda done that to start with! lol) and went on to finish my day's work. 

Last but not least, and I don't know if this is even an option for you...but Hyperbaric Oxygen Therapy can help you heal up to twice as fast as without, by getting pure oxygen into all parts of your body and stimulating healing. There are free standing clinics in various parts of the country. It's not cheap, but it can really help!

I do hope all the advice your getting helps you. I'm so sorry you've taken such a beating lately. It sounds like "someone" wants you to take it easy for a while, and you're not taking the hint! lol. Why don't you just find a good book, or some good movies, and chill for a bit. You REALLY don't want one of those clots to break loose. They do nasty things to hearts, lungs, brains, wherever they get stuck. Have the doctors suggested anything about some blood thinners to break up any clotting? Vit. E is not only a good anti-oxidant, but also a blood thinner, in it's own right. I'd second you upping your Vit. E, and Vit. C, which helps firm up your blood vessel walls, among many other things. God bless and I hope you get better really soon! Please let us know how you progress and how best to be praying for you? Thanks.


P.S. *Aconite* works great with animals that are being shipped...helps reduce the incidence of shipping fever substantially! You can apply tablets in the animal's mouth, in their water source, and/or put it in a spray bottle and spray on any mucus membranes...mouth, vulva.

P.S.S. Websites for more info...we have bought a complete 100 remedy kit from Washington Homeopathic Pharmacy at *http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop/*. I also use AbcHomeopathy.com at *http://www.homeopathyworks.com/jshop/* a lot to figure out which remedies to use in varying situations.


----------

